# The greatest Superbowl half-time show ever



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As great as Petty, Prince, Springsteen, and a quick peek at Janet Jackson's naughty bits were, for me the absolute greatest Superbowl half-time show was Superbowl IV in New Orleans.

For whatever crazy reasons, the "show" consisted of hundreds of historical re-enacters in full costume with all appropriate props, re-enacting the Battle of New Orleans on the field. There were muskets, horses, cannons, stretchers for the dead and wounded, charging up and down the field, and just tons of thick smoke. You would have thought Mel Gibson or Clint Eastwood directed it. There was so much smoke that half-time had to be extended a bit until the smoke cleared enough to be able to see long balls coming your way. Music? Pish-posh. This was pure out and out spectacle. Plus Al Hirt and Carol Channing.

10 Not-So-Super Super Bowl Halftime Shows


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm not a football guy. I really don't care about the NFL or it's halftime show, but for some strange reason, I watched the game beginning to end this year. After Justin finished, my wife (who definitely enjoys "modern music" more than me) says: I don't think I like Justin Timberlake very much.... I guess I have a soft spot for how he was treated at the S.A.R.S concert, but his music is crap!"

I'd have to say, from all the clips I've seen, Prince's is the one that stands out.

Stage Crew: "Prince, it's going to rain"
Prince: "Make it rain _more_"


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

My top two were Prince and Bruno Mars. As far as I'm concerned they should just have Bruno Mars every year with a couple special guests. Right mix of music and show. Oh and whoever was ragging on Pink needs a kick to the jewels. She flat out nailed it!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BSTheTech said:


> My top two were Prince and Bruno Mars. As far as I'm concerned they should just have Bruno Mars every year with a couple special guests. Right mix of music and show. _*Oh and whoever was ragging on Pink needs a kick to the jewels. She flat out nailed it!*_


I second that. They made entertainment "news" whether or not she spit out gum, or a throat lozenge! Are you F-ing kidding me?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I caught the half time show this year and while admittedly not a Timberlake fan I always thought he was talented and a professional entertainer. My take on Sunday was that it felt "phoned in". Nothing spectacular or memorable at all.
I caught the Superbowl commercials the next day and had the same feeling. Nothing worth watching a second time.
The "Terrible Terrence Tate: Office Linebacker" commercials from years back are still gold! Look 'em up if you haven't seen them!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Hamstrung said:


> I caught the half time show this year and while admittedly not a Timberlake fan I always thought he was talented and a professional entertainer. My take on Sunday was that it felt "phoned in". Nothing spectacular or memorable at all.
> I caught the Superbowl commercials the next day and had the same feeling. Nothing worth watching a second time.
> The "Terrible Terrence Tate: Office Linebacker" commercials from years back are still gold! Look 'em up if you haven't seen them!


I recall there being several of these ...and I loved every minute of them.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I caught the half time show this year and while admittedly not a Timberlake fan I always thought he was talented and a professional entertainer. My take on Sunday was that it felt "phoned in". Nothing spectacular or memorable at all.


I felt the same way.
It was pretty forgettable IMO. I don't personally think he has the repertoire to pull off something like this.

My favorites were Prince and Katy Perry. Epic shows.

Even the mish mash of Aerosmith, Nsync and Britney Spears was better than this year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Someone in the league office needs to place a call to Brian May, Roger Taylor and Adam Lambert. Their stadium songs were meant for that.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


lulz


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Someone in the league office needs to place a call to Brian May, Roger Taylor and Adam Lambert. Their stadium songs were meant for that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

vadsy said:


>


You don't think Adam would want that stage...or you don't want to see or hear them perform? They would be amazing. Maroon5s set list. Maybe knew a song or two. Queen+AL obviously have enough hits, they could play the whole second half and it would be better than the game. You might say they could "Play the Game, Play the Game, Play the Game"


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

leftysg said:


> You don't think Adam would want that stage...or you don't want to see or hear them perform. They would be amazing.


Adam would love that stage but it would be written off as a glorified karaoke act and he'd fall into a lifelong depression always regretting taking the gig. The folks here would forever deny wanting the show to happen. Face it,,., this isn't Fergie and the Black Eyed Peas, you can only capture lightning in a bottle so many times


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not into 'hits medleys' regardless who is playing. Play a song, not an ADHD version of commercial radio.

I can barely take the Superbowl. It's just a crass orgy of consumption/commercialization with periodic breaks to watch officials watching replays on tablets.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I'm not into 'hits medleys' regardless who is playing. Play a song, not an ADHD version of commercial radio.
> 
> I can barely take the Superbowl. It's just a crass orgy of consumption/commercialization with periodic breaks to watch officials watching replays on tablets.


Don’t sugar coat the issue. Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

leftysg said:


> You don't think Adam would want that stage...or you don't want to see or hear them perform? They would be amazing. Maroon5s set list. Maybe knew a song or two. Queen+AL obviously have enough hits, they could play the whole second half and it would be better than the game. You might say they could "Play the Game, Play the Game, Play the Game"


The drummer was busy playing an actual rock show with a rock band.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Don’t sugar coat the issue. Tell us how you really feel.


LMAO. I also really let a cloud have it while I was shoveling the driveway this morning


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

mhammer said:


> As great as Petty, Prince, Springsteen, and a quick peek at Janet Jackson's naughty bits were, for me the absolute greatest Superbowl half-time show was Superbowl IV in New Orleans.
> 
> For whatever crazy reasons, the "show" consisted of hundreds of historical re-enacters in full costume with all appropriate props, re-enacting the Battle of New Orleans on the field.


It could have been the actual battle of New Orleans at halftime and that Prince show was still better. I’m with traynor_garnet, though. I find the Superbowl completely unwatchable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah it wasn’t this year, that’s for sure. All respect to M5, my kids gfs and my daughter and even my wife on one were singing along. But to their core audience that was overall crap, he ranted. I like lots well some rap, but got zero out of whoever and Big Boi, who at least I have some familiarity with.


----------

